# What's this Harley looking engine go to?



## kreika (Jan 12, 2017)

Hey there! Anybody recognize this piece? Picked it up along time ago and always wondered where it belongs. 
Thanks for any info
Chris


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 12, 2017)

Looks like an Evans/Colson

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/evans-police-tricycle.31486/


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## kreika (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you very much! If only I could find the rest in as good condition? Any value in just this section?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 12, 2017)

luv me some google

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/looking-for-a-black-and-white-striped-tricycle-seat.20160/


----------



## kreika (Jan 12, 2017)

Oh my goodness!!!! Epic picture.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 12, 2017)

kreika said:


> Thank you very much! If only I could find the rest in as good condition? Any value in just this section?




No clue, I just googled "vintage police tricycle", clicked "images" and found some info


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 12, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> No clue, I just googled "vintage police tricycle", clicked "images" and found some info



Show off!


----------



## kreika (Jan 12, 2017)

So I tried this fancy google thang . If I had skills I'd make a link to nostaglic.net. I see they made a two wheel bike also.


----------



## kreika (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 12, 2017)

kreika said:


> So I tried this fancy google thang . If I had skills I'd make a link to nostaglic.net. I see they made a two wheel bike also.




You-reka! 

http://www.nostalgic.net/1950s-evans-16-inch-police-bike


----------



## JimK (Jan 13, 2017)

kreika said:


> Picked it up along time ago and always wondered where it belongs.




It belongs at my house!  I like this thing. Very cool piece.

JimK


----------



## kreika (Jan 13, 2017)

JimK said:


> It belongs at my house!  I like this thing. Very cool piece.
> 
> JimK



Do you have the rest of the bike?


----------



## JimK (Jan 13, 2017)

No, I don't. In fact I have never seen one until today. I just liked it. A very nice piece in fantastic condition.

JimK


----------



## kreika (Jan 13, 2017)

Totally agree. Bought it cause I liked the v-twin shape on the side and it was in original clean shape. I never knew what it was for till yesterday.Cabe members rock.  Definately for the 16inch police bike.


----------



## Rambler (Jan 13, 2017)

kreika said:


> Totally agree. Bought it cause I liked the v-twin shape on the side and it was in original clean shape. I never knew what it was for till yesterday.Cabe members rock.  Definately for the 16inch police bike.




Chris,
Your tank is definitely for the tricycle not the bicycle. Your tank has the brackets that support the luggage compartment on the back of the tricycle version. The bicycle version does not have those brackets.


----------



## kreika (Jan 13, 2017)

Rambler said:


> Chris,
> Your tank is definitely for the tricycle not the bicycle. Your tank has the brackets that support the luggage compartment on the back of the tricycle version. The bicycle version does not have those brackets.



Ok. I looked at the pics.  The tricycle(at least one The of pics)looks like it had a hole where the seat post went through the engine section about mid way up.  Mine doesn't have this so I figured must be for the bike. My mistake. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## kreika (Jan 13, 2017)

Rambler said:


> Chris,
> Your tank is definitely for the tricycle not the bicycle. Your tank has the brackets that support the luggage compartment on the back of the tricycle version. The bicycle version does not have those brackets.



My mistake....for the trike. Sorry bout that.


----------



## JimK (Jan 13, 2017)

kreika said:


> My mistake....for the trike. Sorry bout that.




That's OK. The trike is way cooler anyway.

JimK


----------



## Rambler (Jan 13, 2017)

kreika said:


> Ok. I looked at the pics.  The tricycle(at least one The of pics)looks like it had a hole where the seat post went through the engine section about mid way up.  Mine doesn't have this so I figured must be for the bike. My mistake. Thanks for the clarification.




You do have a point there.  I did not consider the seat post location.  Though what would the brackets be for if not the rear luggage compartment?  Looking very closely, all the images posted so far on this thread still do not look exactly the same as your tank. I even did a google search and did not turn up any identical to yours. So I suppose the jury is out on this one until we can make a 100% positive identification.


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 13, 2017)

There are a few examples of tricycle version on tricycle fetish. 
Definetly Evans. 
Nice find.


----------



## kreika (Jan 13, 2017)

Cool thanks. If somebody had the trike super clean but missing this. I'd love to make their day!!!!


----------



## Jonny Mags (Jul 11, 2017)

Finding the husk for this piece may be difficult. I make custom stuff out weird and or broke stuff. If this is for sale I may be interested. I have piles of stuff too if youre a trader.
Thanks
JM


----------



## kreika (Jul 11, 2017)

Cool thanks!


----------

